# 1946 Monark Headlight Photo Needed



## Juxtaposed Machines (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I am needing a good photo of a headlight on a 1946 Monark.  My wife has a '46 and we are trying to gather the missing parts for it.  I know the headlights varied a little bit from year to year, so I was wondering if someone could provide me a photo of a '46 Monark headlight.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## vincev (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi, I dont know if this will help but heres a pic of my Monark.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 6, 2009)

im thinking your looking for a pedistal light not a train light from the lit that i have seen I dont remember what year but i think before 48 it was a pedistal light more like this http://www.geocities.com/jjegg63/monark1.jpg


----------



## JRE (Oct 7, 2009)

Yea I think it's the pedistal light also.


----------



## ram.1950 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Monark Pedastool Light*

I'm looking for one also. My Monark still has the pedastool, I just need the light. Unfortunately they are very hard to find and quite expensive if you find one. It appears that if your Monark has the dual springs the light is on a seperate pedastool, but if it has struts it's just the light mounted on the fender.


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help.  The bike does in fact have a pedestal headlight.  I know this, because part of it is still on the bike.  However, the sides do not have the triangle shape on them.  It appears to be smooth.  The '46 is a pre-springer front end.  I really appreciate the pictures of the various headlights, it is a great deal of help.  Does anybody have a picture of one with out the triangles on the side?  Or am I delusional and that doesn't exist? Lol...Thanks in advance for all the help


----------



## ram.1950 (Oct 8, 2009)

This light looks very similar but it isn't exactly the same. Most of these lights could be fender mounted or mounted on the handlebars. Good luck!


----------



## Monark52 (Oct 8, 2009)

*You`re not crazy!*



Juxtaposed Machines said:


> Thanks everyone for your help.  The bike does in fact have a pedestal headlight.  I know this, because part of it is still on the bike.  However, the sides do not have the triangle shape on them.  It appears to be smooth.  The '46 is a pre-springer front end.  I really appreciate the pictures of the various headlights, it is a great deal of help.  Does anybody have a picture of one with out the triangles on the side?  Or am I delusional and that doesn't exist? Lol...Thanks in advance for all the help




Here`s the info you need. The first pic is from a 48 Monark. 
The second is from a 49 Firestone. The third is from my 47 Hextube and is the same as yours. I`m pretty sure all the tops are the same and i`ve added a pic of a repro light top that is made of stiff plastic.

I need one more top so if anyone has one for sale, let me know.


----------



## Monark52 (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Oct 12, 2009)

Monark52 said:


> Here`s the info you need. The first pic is from a 48 Monark.
> The second is from a 49 Firestone. The third is from my 47 Hextube and is the same as yours. I`m pretty sure all the tops are the same and i`ve added a pic of a repro light top that is made of stiff plastic.
> 
> I need one more top so if anyone has one for sale, let me know.




You are exactly right.  The 3rd one is just like mine.  So the tops are all the same?  Do some have trim and some don't?  I have both a '46 and '48, and all I have are the lower halves.  If I find 2 repo tops, will that be all I need for both or will I need to locate some trim as well?  Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Oct 20, 2009)

I appreciate everyones help with the headlight ID, but I would still like to know if some of headlight tops had trim on them and some didn't?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!!


----------



## SimpleMan (Oct 20, 2009)

A friend of mine has a '49  Super Deluxe with a pedastal light and it has a chrome strip down the center of the top. It's a car style molding strip..not just the '48 style strip chromed. He told me this was one year only. I can probably get you a picture of it...may take me a few days. I have a '48 Super with the right pedastal light  also if you'd like a picture of it.


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Oct 20, 2009)

SimpleMan said:


> A friend of mine has a '49  Super Deluxe with a pedastal light and it has a chrome strip down the center of the top. It's a car style molding strip..not just the '48 style strip chromed. He told me this was one year only. I can probably get you a picture of it...may take me a few days. I have a '48 Super with the right pedastal light  also if you'd like a picture of it.




That would be great if you could snap me a picture of your '48 Super pedestal light.  In addition to my wife's '46, we are currently restoring my '48 and I really need to see what a correct '48 headlight looks like.  I really appreciate your help.  Thanks!!


----------



## axsepul (May 15, 2012)

Monark52 said:


>




i have one just like the top one. would the lens cover the sides? anybody has that lens? why are they different? is it because of the year? who was the manufacturer of the headlight?

memory lane used to sell the plastic top but they dont any more. i need one, does anybody have one for sale? 

if anybody has an original why dont they get a few copies made on fiberglass, i'm pretty sure they will sell like hot cakes.


----------



## abe lugo (May 15, 2012)

*on ebay*

now there is a cheap one item
270977908073


or this one for 10 dollars more, 270977907539

I would ask to know what the plastic thickness it and get the heavier one.


----------



## axsepul (May 15, 2012)

abe lugo said:


> now there is a cheap one item
> 270977908073
> 
> 
> ...




just saw it. waiting on reply from the seller to see if he or she would ship to puerto rico via usps priority flat rate box

thanks


----------

